#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Γενικά >  > > >  >  > Κατάλογοι Αρχείων >  > > >  >  >  Downloads - Ηλεκτρολογικά & Φωτοβολταϊκά - Κατάλογος

## eMichanikos.gr

*1. Λογισμικό*
*AutoCad -* Προμετρήσεις / Επιμετρήσεις καλωδιώσεων*AutoCad -*       Υπόγεια  Ηλ. Δίκτυα-Τομές τάφρων σε σχέδια CAD*Excel -* Υπολογισμός απόδοσης οικιακού Φ/Β συστήματος Ver 1.50
*Excel -*Υπολογισμός Διάταξης Φωτοβολταϊκής Συστοιχίας Ver 1.00 
*2. Νομοθεσία * 
Έγκριση ειδικών όρων και περιορισμών δόμησης για την  εγκατάσταση Φωτοβολταικών ΣυστημάτωνΔιαδικασία έκδοσης αδειών εγκατάστασης και λειτουργίας  σταθμών παραγωγής ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας με χρήση Α.Π.Ε.Καθορισμός εργασιών μικρής κλίμακας για τις οποίες αντί  της έκδοσης άδειας δόμησης απαιτείται Έγκριση Εργασιών. Διαδικασία  έγκρισης και απαιτούμενα δικαιολογητικάΕγκατάσταση ηλιακών θερμοσιφώνωνΗλεκτροδότηση ΑκινήτωνΘεμελιακή γείωση (ΕΛΟΤ)ΦΕΚ 844/16.05.11 - νέα Υπεύθυνη Δήλωση ΕγκαταστάτηΦ/Β - έγκριση εργασιών μικρής κλίμακας 
*3. Έντυπα* 
Μονογραμμικό Σχέδιο Φ/Β 10KWp*PDF* - Πρότυπη κάτοψη ηλεκτρικής εγκατάστασης κατοικίας 
*4. Βιβλιογραφία-Βοηθήματα* 
Θεμελιακή γείωση - Τεχνική περιγραφήΒαθμός προστασίας IPΟικονομοτεχνική Ανάλυση Μονάδας Φ/ΒΦ/Σ ενσωματωμένα σε κτίρια: Προοπτικές & Πλεονεκτ.Φ/Σ ενσωματωμένα σε κτίρια: Τεχνικός Οδηγός*PDF* - Τεχνικό εγχειρίδιο εγκατάστασης Net Metering 
*5. Συνέδρια - Σεμινάρια*
*Ευχαριστίες:*
Το eMichanikos.gr ευχαριστεί όσους συνέβαλαν στη δημιουργία του παρόντος καταλόγου.

----------

